# Ambleside



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

Driven through Ambleside a few times recently and noticed that the Miller's Bridge car park - near the bowling green- has a sign which offers 'Motorhome Camping'. I have no other information at the moment but it looks like it might be a useful central place to stay for anyone visiting the Lakes.

HH


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Here, I took this photo last month.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevwright

Wish I had taken photos of the actual field, but it is next to the car park, in a fenced off area.

Looks like you get a key to the padlock (or may have been a code lock, can not recall)

Kev


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Is it open all year?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

based on the French aires sytem, I think it says on the poster. Excellent idea!! Can anybody read the e-mail address on the notice? Or can somebody get some more details - could be a useful addition to the sites guide?


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Not sure if its open all year, see no reason why not.

Email is [email protected]

Kev


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Or phone them:
07708 310 986


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*UK area di sosta*

 So, as Galileo said, 'it moves' at last.
saluti,
eddied


----------

